
Ask HN: Best setup for small GPU farm - cheechie
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m working on a project that trains neural nets. I&#x27;ve been using EC2 instances to train with but I need something full time in house.<p>Desktop gaming rigs to start with, I&#x27;m thinking. Any recommendations?
======
billconan
[http://graphific.github.io/posts/building-a-deep-learning-
dr...](http://graphific.github.io/posts/building-a-deep-learning-dream-
machine/)

[http://www.kdnuggets.com/2016/06/build-deep-learning-
box.htm...](http://www.kdnuggets.com/2016/06/build-deep-learning-box.html)

------
brudgers
What is the budget for hardware?

What is the budget for power?

How many flops are required?

